# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مشکل با روزهای مدرسه رفتن

## arminss

سلام خسته نباشید ، من در استان خوزستان و در یکی از شهرستان های بسیار محروم زندگی می کنم 
 سال اخر هستم پایه دوازدهم رشته تجربی ، امسال به دلیل کمبود دبیر مدرسه ما دو شیفت صبح و عصر شده و علاوه بر ان باید پنج شنبه ها هم مدرسه بریم 
من از تابستان شروع کردم خوندن برای کنکور و خیلی هم خوب جلو رفتن ، ولی با این اوضاعی که پیش اومده به هیچ وجه نمی تونم خوب جلو برم 
درضمن در مدرسه عادی درس می خونم.
پیشنهاد تون برای رفع این مشکل چیه ؟؟
دوستان گرامی اگر میشه زنگ های غیر مهم و اونایی که میشه خودم تو خونه بخونم رو بهم بگین

----------


## -Sara-

باید کناربیایید باهاش که سخته یعنی چه که پنج شنبه هام میرید مدرسه :Yahoo (21): 
یا اگه امکانشو دارید مدرسه نرید خودتون بخونید تو خونه
من اگه بودم همین کارو میکردم

----------


## anis79

خود اموز بخون ولی خود اموز خوندن سخته
ی جاهایی مجبوری دبیر بگیری یا بری مدرسه یا فیلم اموزشی ببینی بعضا از دوستات سوال کنی
دور بودن از جو مدرسه نباید به کنکورت لطمه وارد کنه
هفته ای یکی دو روز برو

----------


## Mahtab_e

منم پارسال همین مشکل مدرسه رو داشتم،  البته ۵شنبه ها نبود برای من
من نهایتا میتونستم هفته‌ای یه بار بپیچونم نرم مدرسه 
یه مشکل دیگه هم این بودکه روزی که میموندم خونه و ۹_۸ ساعت مفید میخوندم، روز بعدش که میرفتم مدرسه و برمیگشتم دیگه حوصله خوندن نداشتم و  هیچی نمیخوندم
 اگه این جوری هستی به نظرم هر روز مدرسه رفتن و ۴ ساعت درس خوندن بهتر از مث من بودنه
تا جایی که میتونی از زنگای بیکاری مدرسه هم استفاده کن
من خودم چون حسابانم رو از آلا میخوندم (alaatv.com)
سر کلاس خیلی گوش نمیدادم و تست درس دیگه میزدم، سر کلاس های عمومی هم کلا یا میخابیدم اگه زنگ اول بود یا تست یه درس دیگه(ترجیحا عمومی ) میزدم 
اگه ادمی هستی که میتونی با ویدیو دیدن یا خوندن درسنامه کتاب آموزشی یا کتاب درسی جلو بری  تا میتونی بپیچون و بمون خونه درس بخون
فک کنم وضعیت پیچوندن برای پسرا راحت تر باشه، من علاوه بر مدرسه مامانم هم دهنمو صاف کرد
موفق باشی

----------


## Pedro88

فقط میتونم بگم الکی وقت تو تو مدرسه هدر نده و نگران امتحان نهایی نباش با برنامه درسی خودت پیش برو  به جای شفاهی خوندن تستی بخون اشتباه منو نکن

----------


## God_of_war

وای منم این مشکل رو دادم مدرسه امونمو بریده نمیزاره به درسام برسم  :Yahoo (15):  پیشنهادم اینه نزار امون تو رو هم ببره برو مدرسه شبانه اگه میتونی غیر حضوری فقط امتحاناتشو میدی تو وقتت صرفه جویی میشه  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Shah1n

یه جوری میگن پنجشنبه انگار چه خبره
خب منم پنجشنبه ها میرفتم مدرسه کلا پنجشنبه تعطیل ندیدم تا اینکه رفتم دانشگاه
بگذریم
برو درستو بخون حتی تو مدرسه هم بخون
کلاسایی که دوس نداری نرو سر کلاس اگر هم خیلی زور کردن برو ته کلاس برا خودت تست حل کن و همون درسو بخون
از فیلمایی هم که تو اینترنت ریخته غافل نشو
اینجور چیزا طبیعیه واسه خیلیا پیش اومده
تو نه اولیشی نه آخریش فقط نزار افکار چرت روت اثر بزاره همین
مبادا به بهانه ی مدرسه و وقت گیر بودن و غیره درستو نخونی

----------


## sardar_mazyar82

کجاي خوزستاني؟
منم شهرستان کارونم همين مشکلو دارم

----------


## arminss

> باید کناربیایید باهاش که سخته یعنی چه که پنج شنبه هام میرید مدرسه
> یا اگه امکانشو دارید مدرسه نرید خودتون بخونید تو خونه
> من اگه بودم همین کارو میکردم


چند روزی دارم به همین فکر می کنم شرایطش چجوریه غیر حضوری خوندن؟؟؟

----------


## arminss

> خود اموز بخون ولی خود اموز خوندن سخته
> ی جاهایی مجبوری دبیر بگیری یا بری مدرسه یا فیلم اموزشی ببینی بعضا از دوستات سوال کنی
> دور بودن از جو مدرسه نباید به کنکورت لطمه وارد کنه
> هفته ای یکی دو روز برو


 بنظر شما جواب ناظم و مدیر رو چی بدم ؟؟؟؟ 
نظر خودم اینکه زنگ های الکی رو حده اقل نرم

----------


## arminss

من خودم دارم با فیلم ها درس می خونم و واقعا پیشرفت کردم ولی نمی دونم با روز های مدرسه باید چیکار کنم که ساعت مطالعه ام میاد خیلی پایین 
من که برمی گردم از مدرسه می خونم و تصمیم دارم مرور برخی دروس هم تصمیم دارم بزارم در مدرسه 
ممنون از شما

----------


## arminss

> فقط میتونم بگم الکی وقت تو تو مدرسه هدر نده و نگران امتحان نهایی نباش با برنامه درسی خودت پیش برو  به جای شفاهی خوندن تستی بخون اشتباه منو نکن


منظورتون از شفاهی چیه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## arminss

> یه جوری میگن پنجشنبه انگار چه خبره
> خب منم پنجشنبه ها میرفتم مدرسه کلا پنجشنبه تعطیل ندیدم تا اینکه رفتم دانشگاه
> بگذریم
> برو درستو بخون حتی تو مدرسه هم بخون
> کلاسایی که دوس نداری نرو سر کلاس اگر هم خیلی زور کردن برو ته کلاس برا خودت تست حل کن و همون درسو بخون
> از فیلمایی هم که تو اینترنت ریخته غافل نشو
> اینجور چیزا طبیعیه واسه خیلیا پیش اومده
> تو نه اولیشی نه آخریش فقط نزار افکار چرت روت اثر بزاره همین
> مبادا به بهانه ی مدرسه و وقت گیر بودن و غیره درستو نخونی


مرسی از نظر شما ، بنظرتون زنگ های الکی رو نرم مدرسه چطوره ؟
خودم هم تصمیم گرفتم  برخی مرورهامو بزارم تو مدرسه

----------


## arminss

> پستتو ديدم گفتم شايد درست نباشه اونجا بپرسم
> کجاي خوزستاني؟
> منم شهرستان کارونم همين مشکلو دارم


من رامشیرم 
شما کاری نکردی برای این مشکل؟؟؟

----------


## arminss

> وای منم این مشکل رو دادم مدرسه امونمو بریده نمیزاره به درسام برسم  پیشنهادم اینه نزار امون تو رو هم ببره برو مدرسه شبانه اگه میتونی غیر حضوری فقط امتحاناتشو میدی تو وقتت صرفه جویی میشه


شرایطش چیه؟؟؟

----------


## arminss

> پستتو ديدم گفتم شايد درست نباشه اونجا بپرسم
> کجاي خوزستاني؟
> منم شهرستان کارونم همين مشکلو دارم


 من رامشیرم 
شما کاری نکردی؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## arminss

> یه جوری میگن پنجشنبه انگار چه خبره
> خب منم پنجشنبه ها میرفتم مدرسه کلا پنجشنبه تعطیل ندیدم تا اینکه رفتم دانشگاه
> بگذریم
> برو درستو بخون حتی تو مدرسه هم بخون
> کلاسایی که دوس نداری نرو سر کلاس اگر هم خیلی زور کردن برو ته کلاس برا خودت تست حل کن و همون درسو بخون
> از فیلمایی هم که تو اینترنت ریخته غافل نشو
> اینجور چیزا طبیعیه واسه خیلیا پیش اومده
> تو نه اولیشی نه آخریش فقط نزار افکار چرت روت اثر بزاره همین
> مبادا به بهانه ی مدرسه و وقت گیر بودن و غیره درستو نخونی


مرسی از نظر شما ، خودم هم تصمیم گرفتم زنگ های بیخود رو نرم 
و همینطور بخشی از مرور هامو بزارم در مدرسه نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## arminss

> فقط میتونم بگم الکی وقت تو تو مدرسه هدر نده و نگران امتحان نهایی نباش با برنامه درسی خودت پیش برو  به جای شفاهی خوندن تستی بخون اشتباه منو نکن


منظور تون از شفاهی خوندن چیه؟

----------


## arminss

> منم پارسال همین مشکل مدرسه رو داشتم،  البته ۵شنبه ها نبود برای من
> من نهایتا میتونستم هفته‌ای یه بار بپیچونم نرم مدرسه 
> یه مشکل دیگه هم این بودکه روزی که میموندم خونه و ۹_۸ ساعت مفید میخوندم، روز بعدش که میرفتم مدرسه و برمیگشتم دیگه حوصله خوندن نداشتم و  هیچی نمیخوندم
>  اگه این جوری هستی به نظرم هر روز مدرسه رفتن و ۴ ساعت درس خوندن بهتر از مث من بودنه
> تا جایی که میتونی از زنگای بیکاری مدرسه هم استفاده کن
> من خودم چون حسابانم رو از آلا میخوندم (alaatv.com)
> سر کلاس خیلی گوش نمیدادم و تست درس دیگه میزدم، سر کلاس های عمومی هم کلا یا میخابیدم اگه زنگ اول بود یا تست یه درس دیگه(ترجیحا عمومی ) میزدم 
> اگه ادمی هستی که میتونی با ویدیو دیدن یا خوندن درسنامه کتاب آموزشی یا کتاب درسی جلو بری  تا میتونی بپیچون و بمون خونه درس بخون
> فک کنم وضعیت پیچوندن برای پسرا راحت تر باشه، من علاوه بر مدرسه مامانم هم دهنمو صاف کرد
> موفق باشی


مرسی از نظر شما، نه من وقتی از مدرسه برمیگردم درس هامو می خونم 
 من خودم تصمیم گرفتم بخشی از مرورهامو بزارم تو مدرسه و همینطور زنگ های بیخود رو نرم 
نظر شما درباره این مورد چیه؟

----------


## arminss

> خود اموز بخون ولی خود اموز خوندن سخته
> ی جاهایی مجبوری دبیر بگیری یا بری مدرسه یا فیلم اموزشی ببینی بعضا از دوستات سوال کنی
> دور بودن از جو مدرسه نباید به کنکورت لطمه وارد کنه
> هفته ای یکی دو روز برو


 اگه هفته ای دو روز برم بنظر شما جواب مدیر و معاون رو چی بگم؟

----------


## arminss

> باید کناربیایید باهاش که سخته یعنی چه که پنج شنبه هام میرید مدرسه
> یا اگه امکانشو دارید مدرسه نرید خودتون بخونید تو خونه
> من اگه بودم همین کارو میکردم


شرایط غیر حضوری خوندن چیه؟

----------


## -Sara-

> شرایط غیر حضوری خوندن چیه؟


شرایط نداره ک !
نرید سر کلاس نهایتا یکی دوروز تو هفته برید که معاون و مدیر و ..چیزی نگن..
هر سری هم بهانه های مختلف تحویل بدید.

البته مدرسه های منطقه ی محروم فک نکنم چندان ارزش داشته باشن که با سرکلاساشون حاضر نشدن چیزی رو از دست بدید.
قصد توهین به شما یا بقیه رو نداشتم!
ما خودمون که منطقه محروم نبودیم وضع معلمامون دیدنی بود خدا به داد شما منطقه محرومی ها برسه!

----------


## -Sara-

ما چهارشنبه هام تعطیل بودیم!
گاهی سه شنبه ها هم!
اون وقت پنجشنبه میخوایید برید مدرسه؟
عجب!عجب!
واسه همینه هیچی نشدیما!
شما برید اصلا بلکه دکتر شدید!

----------


## arminss

> ما چهارشنبه هام تعطیل بودیم!
> گاهی سه شنبه ها هم!
> اون وقت پنجشنبه میخوایید برید مدرسه؟
> عجب!عجب!
> واسه همینه هیچی نشدیما!
> شما برید اصلا بلکه دکتر شدید!


شما کنکور چیکار کردید؟؟؟

----------


## -Sara-

> شما کنکور چیکار کردید؟؟؟


گفتم که من هیچی نشدم!

----------


## arminss

> گفتم که من هیچی نشدم!


 واقعا؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## -Sara-

> واقعا؟؟؟؟؟


واقعا واقعا که نه
دکتر فقط نشدیم!
ولی خب پرستار اگه از نظرشما موردی نداره قراره بشیم!

----------


## arminss

> واقعا واقعا که نه
> دکتر فقط نشدیم!
> ولی خب پرستار اگه از نظرشما موردی نداره قراره بشیم!


خیلی هم عالی موفق باشید

----------


## Mahtab_e

> مرسی از نظر شما، نه من وقتی از مدرسه برمیگردم درس هامو می خونم 
>  من خودم تصمیم گرفتم بخشی از مرورهامو بزارم تو مدرسه و همینطور زنگ های بیخود رو نرم 
> نظر شما درباره این مورد چیه؟


ببین من نمیدونم دبیرستان پسرونه چه خبره
تو دخترونه (تا اونجایی که من تجربه داشتم) اگه نمیخاستیم یه کلاسی رو بریم رسما ج.رمون میدادن :/
کلی هم ایراد میگرفتن از من واسه یه روز که نمیومدم
امسال درس چرت زیاد هست، مدیرت خانواده، هویت، سلامت و بهداشت، عربی امسالت هم اسون تر و کمتره
اگه مدرسه تو سر کلاس حاظر شدن گیر نمیده بهت زنگای چرت رو بیرون کلاس بخون یا برو ته کلاس تست بزن (البته اگه معلمت مث مال من وحشی نباشه و کتاب تست‌هارو جمع نکنه تا به درس مسخره‌اش گوش بدیم)
لغت های ادبیاتم واسه این جور تایما خوبن. 
راستی یه چیزی الان میری مدرسه احتملا جو خیلی کنکوریه، هر کی یه کتاب دستشه و همه هم دارن درباره فلان استاد با فلان ویدیو صحبت میکنن. اخرای ترم ۱ رسما یه بخش زیادی از بچه ها وا میدن یا کمتر میخونن، یکی از معلمام میگفت مهم همون جاست، همون جایی که همه خسته شدن تو ادامه بده.
من برای خودم نامه نوشته بودم (تو گوشی با هزار تا رمز  :Yahoo (4):  ) گداشته بودم رو الارم حتی که حدود بهمن و اسفند که احتملا از درس دارم میارم بالا به خودم امید بدم. 
واای چه قدر حرف زدم. در آخر بگم تا میتونی چرت و پرت مدرسه رو بپیچون و بخون و تست بزن

----------


## Shah1n

> مرسی از نظر شما ، خودم هم تصمیم گرفتم زنگ های بیخود رو نرم 
> و همینطور بخشی از مرور هامو بزارم در مدرسه نظر شما چیه؟


اره
هرکدوم به نظرت خوب نیست نرو
مثلا من فیزیک کلاس نرفتم چون معلمش سر کلاس جک تعریف میکرد و درس نمیداد اون سال من بالاترین درصد فیزیک کلاسمون بودم
کلاس ادبیاتم نمیرفتم
اگه تونستی نرو اگه هم خیلی گیر دادن برو ولی گوش نده خودت کار کن

----------


## arminss

> ببین من نمیدونم دبیرستان پسرونه چه خبره
> تو دخترونه (تا اونجایی که من تجربه داشتم) اگه نمیخاستیم یه کلاسی رو بریم رسما ج.رمون میدادن :/
> کلی هم ایراد میگرفتن از من واسه یه روز که نمیومدم
> امسال درس چرت زیاد هست، مدیرت خانواده، هویت، سلامت و بهداشت، عربی امسالت هم اسون تر و کمتره
> اگه مدرسه تو سر کلاس حاظر شدن گیر نمیده بهت زنگای چرت رو بیرون کلاس بخون یا برو ته کلاس تست بزن (البته اگه معلمت مث مال من وحشی نباشه و کتاب تست‌هارو جمع نکنه تا به درس مسخره‌اش گوش بدیم)
> لغت های ادبیاتم واسه این جور تایما خوبن. 
> راستی یه چیزی الان میری مدرسه احتملا جو خیلی کنکوریه، هر کی یه کتاب دستشه و همه هم دارن درباره فلان استاد با فلان ویدیو صحبت میکنن. اخرای ترم ۱ رسما یه بخش زیادی از بچه ها وا میدن یا کمتر میخونن، یکی از معلمام میگفت مهم همون جاست، همون جایی که همه خسته شدن تو ادامه بده.
> من برای خودم نامه نوشته بودم (تو گوشی با هزار تا رمز  ) گداشته بودم رو الارم حتی که حدود بهمن و اسفند که احتملا از درس دارم میارم بالا به خودم امید بدم. 
> واای چه قدر حرف زدم. در آخر بگم تا میتونی چرت و پرت مدرسه رو بپیچون و بخون و تست بزن


مدرسه ما شاید ج.ر ندن ولی با حرفاشون کاری بدتر ج.ر دادن می کنن 
همه حرفشون هم همینه که سال گذشته کسایی که مدرسه  رو می پیچوندن و نمی اومدن  موفق نشدن بخاطر همین ما شما رو نمی زاریم اینطور بشین ، اخه یکی نیست بشون بگه این چه مقایسه ای که تو می کنی ، 
درباره جو کنکور گفتید ، تو کلاس ما که حدود 20 نفریم خبری ازش نیس جز 5 یا 6 نفر اصن کسی نمی دونه کنکور چیه
در اخر هم مرسی از شما

----------


## arminss

> اره
> هرکدوم به نظرت خوب نیست نرو
> مثلا من فیزیک کلاس نرفتم چون معلمش سر کلاس جک تعریف میکرد و درس نمیداد اون سال من بالاترین درصد فیزیک کلاسمون بودم
> کلاس ادبیاتم نمیرفتم
> اگه تونستی نرو اگه هم خیلی گیر دادن برو ولی گوش نده خودت کار کن


اره باید بین مدرسه و کنکور یکی رو انتخاب کنم که انتخاب من کنکوره مرسی از شما

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام خسته نباشید ، من در استان خوزستان و در یکی از شهرستان های بسیار محروم زندگی می کنم 
>  سال اخر هستم پایه دوازدهم رشته تجربی ، امسال به دلیل کمبود دبیر مدرسه ما دو شیفت صبح و عصر شده و علاوه بر ان باید پنج شنبه ها هم مدرسه بریم 
> من از تابستان شروع کردم خوندن برای کنکور و خیلی هم خوب جلو رفتن ، ولی با این اوضاعی که پیش اومده به هیچ وجه نمی تونم خوب جلو برم 
> درضمن در مدرسه عادی درس می خونم.
> پیشنهاد تون برای رفع این مشکل چیه ؟؟


سلام

فاصله منزل تا مدرسه چقدره؟

اگر زیاد نیست، کتاب های تست همراه تون باشه و در فاصله بین ساعاتی که دبیر نیست سعی کنید تست بزنید اگر بقیه بچه ها مزاحمت ایجاد کردند سعی کنید حساسیت شون رو با سیاست خودتون کم کنید.

خیلی کار سختیه ولی نشدنی نیست.

----------


## Maja7080

> مدرسه ما شاید ج.ر ندن ولی با حرفاشون کاری بدتر ج.ر دادن می کنن 
> همه حرفشون هم همینه که سال گذشته کسایی که مدرسه  رو می پیچوندن و نمی اومدن  موفق نشدن بخاطر همین ما شما رو نمی زاریم اینطور بشین ، اخه یکی نیست بشون بگه این چه مقایسه ای که تو می کنی ، 
> درباره جو کنکور گفتید ، تو کلاس ما که حدود 20 نفریم خبری ازش نیس جز 5 یا 6 نفر اصن کسی نمی دونه کنکور چیه
> در اخر هم مرسی از شما


اخ گفتی.بخدا یاد سال پیش دانشگاهی خودم افتادم معلمای رو مخمو هیچوقت نمیبخشم همش حرفای چرت میزدن که این همه دانشگاه ازاد مگه حتما باید دولتی قبول بشید؟یا یه دبیر زبان داشتیم تهدید میکرد سر کلاس بیایم میگفت همینایی که من میگم تو کنکور میاد. بعد یکی از بچه هامون که باهاش آشنا بود میگفت پسر خودشو نمیذاره بره مدرسه میفرستتش کلاس کنکور،اتفاقا پسرشم پزشکی قبول شد.دبیر شیمیمون فقط با گواهی پزشکی اجازه غیبت میداد.مدیرمونم که بدتر از همه.کلاس ما هم از ۲۰ نفر فقط سه نفر میدونستن تست چیه و قلمچی میرفتن بقیمون تو عالم هپروت بودیم بعد کنکور فهمیدیم کنکور چی هست اصلا
خلاصه بیچاره هرکی که معلم دلسوز نداره و مدرسش خوب نیست

----------


## arminss

> سلام
> 
> فاصله منزل تا مدرسه چقدره؟
> 
> اگر زیاد نیست، کتاب های تست همراه تون باشه و در فاصله بین ساعاتی که دبیر نیست سعی کنید تست بزنید اگر بقیه بچه ها مزاحمت ایجاد کردند سعی کنید حساسیت شون رو با سیاست خودتون کم کنید.
> 
> خیلی کار سختیه ولی نشدنی نیست.


  فاصله مدرسه با خونه زیاد نیست ولی بچه ها خیلی مزاحمت ایجاد می کنن بخدا نمی دونم چیکار کنم دیگه 
نظر شما اینکه کدوم درس ها رو نرم مدرسه؟

----------


## arminss

> اخ گفتی.بخدا یاد سال پیش دانشگاهی خودم افتادم معلمای رو مخمو هیچوقت نمیبخشم همش حرفای چرت میزدن که این همه دانشگاه ازاد مگه حتما باید دولتی قبول بشید؟یا یه دبیر زبان داشتیم تهدید میکرد سر کلاس بیایم میگفت همینایی که من میگم تو کنکور میاد. بعد یکی از بچه هامون که باهاش آشنا بود میگفت پسر خودشو نمیذاره بره مدرسه میفرستتش کلاس کنکور،اتفاقا پسرشم پزشکی قبول شد.دبیر شیمیمون فقط با گواهی پزشکی اجازه غیبت میداد.مدیرمونم که بدتر از همه.کلاس ما هم از ۲۰ نفر فقط سه نفر میدونستن تست چیه و قلمچی میرفتن بقیمون تو عالم هپروت بودیم بعد کنکور فهمیدیم کنکور چی هست اصلا
> خلاصه بیچاره هرکی که معلم دلسوز نداره و مدرسش خوب نیست


الانم اکثر بچه های کلاس ما تو فاز کنکور نیستن و همینطور کل کادر مدرسه همش صحبت از امتحانات نهایی می کنن و یه جور نشون میدن که انگار اون خیلی مهم تر از کنکوره

----------


## amoehsan

منم همین مشکلو دارم ولی معاون و مدیر باهام راه امدن.تابستون خواستم پرونده رو بگیرم برم غیرانتفاعی برای غیرحضوری ولی معاون پروندمو نداد(چون درسم خوب بود) و بهم گفت ماه اول هفته ای ۲ بار بیا بعدش دیگ نیا.ولی خب پارسال باهام راه نمیومد منم توجه نمیکردم و هفته ای ۲.۳ بار غیبت میکردم و فقط با نمره انظباط منو
منو تهدید میکرد ولی توجه نمیکردم.به نظرم اگه مدرسه برات راندمان نداره نرو فقط هفته ای یکی ۲ بار برو کی دیگ زیادی گیر ندن اعصابتم خراب شه

----------


## arminss

> منم همین مشکلو دارم ولی معاون و مدیر باهام راه امدن.تابستون خواستم پرونده رو بگیرم برم غیرانتفاعی برای غیرحضوری ولی معاون پروندمو نداد(چون درسم خوب بود) و بهم گفت ماه اول هفته ای ۲ بار بیا بعدش دیگ نیا.ولی خب پارسال باهام راه نمیومد منم توجه نمیکردم و هفته ای ۲.۳ بار غیبت میکردم و فقط با نمره انظباط منو
> منو تهدید میکرد ولی توجه نمیکردم.به نظرم اگه مدرسه برات راندمان نداره نرو فقط هفته ای یکی ۲ بار برو کی دیگ زیادی گیر ندن اعصابتم خراب شه


  پارسال چرا بات راه نیومد؟ غیر انتفاعی پول زیاد می گیرن نمی تونم برم 
اخر بهت انضباط چند داد؟

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام خسته نباشید ، من در استان خوزستان و در یکی از شهرستان های بسیار محروم زندگی می کنم 
>  سال اخر هستم پایه دوازدهم رشته تجربی ، امسال به دلیل کمبود دبیر مدرسه ما دو شیفت صبح و عصر شده و علاوه بر ان باید پنج شنبه ها هم مدرسه بریم 
> من از تابستان شروع کردم خوندن برای کنکور و خیلی هم خوب جلو رفتن ، ولی با این اوضاعی که پیش اومده به هیچ وجه نمی تونم خوب جلو برم 
> درضمن در مدرسه عادی درس می خونم.
> پیشنهاد تون برای رفع این مشکل چیه ؟؟
> دوستان گرامی اگر میشه زنگ های غیر مهم و اونایی که میشه خودم تو خونه بخونم رو بهم بگین



اگر دبیر مربوطه تو درس ها ضعیفه و کنکوری نمیتونه کار کنه باهاشون حرف بزنید و نرید کلاس! اگر موافقت نکردن توی همون کلاس بخونبد
اگر دو مورد قبلی کاربردی نیست ک مجبورید برید کلاس و بقیه وقتتون بخونید
از زنگ تفریح ها غافل نشید

----------


## arminss

> اگر دبیر مربوطه تو درس ها ضعیفه و کنکوری نمیتونه کار کنه باهاشون حرف بزنید و نرید کلاس! اگر موافقت نکردن توی همون کلاس بخونبد
> اگر دو مورد قبلی کاربردی نیست ک مجبورید برید کلاس و بقیه وقتتون بخونید
> از زنگ تفریح ها غافل نشید


حقیقتا ضعیف نیستن چیزی اون ور تر ضعیف هستن ، مدیر میگه برای هویت اجتماعی و بهداشت بیاین مدرسه برا دروس کنکوری که هیچ 
خوابیدن که معلما نمی زارن تو کلاس متاسفانه خودم هم روی زنگ تفریح حساب کردم در مدرسه و با روزهایی که معلما نمیان 
نظرتون روی اینکه چند روز برم مدرسه چیه؟؟؟
مرسی از شما

----------


## amoehsan

> پارسال چرا بات راه نیومد؟ غیر انتفاعی پول زیاد می گیرن نمی تونم برم 
> اخر بهت انضباط چند داد؟


والا نمیدونم فازش چیه.انضباط هم 18 داد

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

دوست عزیز سلام.به نظر  من اگر مدرسه واقعا برات هیچ سودی نداره و خودت میتونی تو خونه درس بخونی مدرسه رفتن برای تو کار غلطیه ولی اگر یکی از این دو شرط رو نداشتی من توصیه ام اینه که حداقل زنگ های مهم رو برو

----------


## arminss

> دوست عزیز سلام.به نظر  من اگر مدرسه واقعا برات هیچ سودی نداره و خودت میتونی تو خونه درس بخونی مدرسه رفتن برای تو کار غلطیه ولی اگر یکی از این دو شرط رو نداشتی من توصیه ام اینه که حداقل زنگ های مهم رو برو


مدرسه بعضی دروس خوبه برام ولی بعضی دروس اصلا خوب نیست خودم تصمیم گرفتم بعضی روزها نرم 
نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## arminss

> والا نمیدونم فازش چیه.انضباط هم 18 داد


بعضی کلا عقده ای ان نمی دونم چرا ، 
شما الان دانشگاه هستید؟

----------


## amoehsan

> بعضی کلا عقده ای ان نمی دونم چرا ، 
> شما الان دانشگاه هستید؟


نه امسال دوازدهمم

----------


## zagheh

مدرسه رفتن در سال کنکور بر خلاف نظر بعضیا بنظرم خیلی هم کمک میکنه 
اما شرایط شما یه مقدار خاص هستش ولی سعی کن دروس تخصصی رو حتما شرکت کنی 
و سعی کن باهاش کنار بیای 

موفق باشی

----------


## arminss

> مدرسه رفتن در سال کنکور بر خلاف نظر بعضیا بنظرم خیلی هم کمک میکنه 
> اما شرایط شما یه مقدار خاص هستش ولی سعی کن دروس تخصصی رو حتما شرکت کنی 
> و سعی کن باهاش کنار بیای 
> 
> موفق باشی


بله 100 در 100 کمک می کنه به شرطی دروس پایه تمام شده باشه من هنوز برخی از دروس پایه برام مونده
مرسی از شما

----------


## arminss

> نه امسال دوازدهمم


اها موفق باشید شما چیکار می  کنید با مدرسه؟

----------


## الیاس شهبازی

من تو شهر بجنورد به خاطر همین روزای مدرسه از دبیرستان شاهد نه هر روز تا ساعت دو بود رفتم نمونه ی نه دی که دوشنبه ها هم تعطیل بود

----------


## amoehsan

> اها موفق باشید شما چیکار می  کنید با مدرسه؟


مرسی.هفته ای 2 بار میرم بعد از 4 زنگ 2 تاشو میشینیم سر کلاس بعدش سریع میرم خونه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## arminss

> من تو شهر بجنورد به خاطر همین روزای مدرسه از دبیرستان شاهد نه هر روز تا ساعت دو بود رفتم نمونه ی نه دی که دوشنبه ها هم تعطیل بود


یعنی علاوه بر پنجشنبه و جمعه دوشنبه هم تعطیل بود؟

----------


## arminss

> مرسی.هفته ای 2 بار میرم بعد از 4 زنگ 2 تاشو میشینیم سر کلاس بعدش سریع میرم خونه


هفته ای 2 روز میرید چیزی بتون نمیگن؟

----------


## Fawzi

با برنامه ریزی صحیح هم به درس برسید هم به مَد  :Yahoo (21): ~

----------


## amoehsan

k


> هفته ای 2 روز میرید چیزی بتون نمیگن؟


نه هماهنگ کردم قبل ثبت نام.در کل بیشتر مدارس اگه درست خوب باشه و به مدیر و معاون بی احترامی نکنی زیاد گیر نمیدن

----------


## a.t.n

> اخ گفتی.بخدا یاد سال پیش دانشگاهی خودم افتادم معلمای رو مخمو هیچوقت نمیبخشم همش حرفای چرت میزدن که این همه دانشگاه ازاد مگه حتما باید دولتی قبول بشید؟یا یه دبیر زبان داشتیم تهدید میکرد سر کلاس بیایم میگفت همینایی که من میگم تو کنکور میاد. بعد یکی از بچه هامون که باهاش آشنا بود میگفت پسر خودشو نمیذاره بره مدرسه میفرستتش کلاس کنکور،اتفاقا پسرشم پزشکی قبول شد.دبیر شیمیمون فقط با گواهی پزشکی اجازه غیبت میداد.مدیرمونم که بدتر از همه.کلاس ما هم از ۲۰ نفر فقط سه نفر میدونستن تست چیه و قلمچی میرفتن بقیمون تو عالم هپروت بودیم بعد کنکور فهمیدیم کنکور چی هست اصلا
> خلاصه بیچاره هرکی که معلم دلسوز نداره و مدرسش خوب نیست


متاسفانه مدرسه ما هم یک معلم شیمی داشتیم 
که سوالای امتحاناتش خیلی خیلی سخت بود به درد المپیاد میخورد من هرچه گاج و مبتکران میخوندم بهتر از 45 درصد نمیتونستنم بزنم در واقع همه در همین حال بودن 
بعد میومد سر کلاس کلی حرف بارمون میکرد کلی بهمون میتوپید و اعصاب آدمو حداقل تا پایان اون روز بهم میریخت  برای همین مجبور بودیم اگه در هفته 35 ساعت درس میخونیم فقط 20 تا 25 ساعتش برای فقط شیمی میرفت و بقیه درس ها هم ..... 
حالا همه اینا به کنار انقدر سوالاشو سخت میداد اکثر بچه ها این تو ذهنشون حک شده بود که نمیتونن به سوالای کنکور جواب بدن  :Yahoo (101):  
متاسفانه معلم سال دوم ریاضی و سال سوم فیزیکمون هم همین طور بود ن
تازه معلم فیزیک سال سوممون نیم سال اول جوری امتحان گرفت که 20 نفر تجدید شدن بالاترین نمره 14 بود 
خودمم 13و نیم شدم براش 16 ساعت درس خونده بودم 
مدرسمون نمونه دولتی بود 
موقعی که امتحان نمونه میدادیم نفر 4 قبولی ها بودم 
متاسفانه جدای از امتحانای بدی که میگرفتن اصلا رفتار درستی هم باهامون نداشتن بارها شده بود که بهمون توهین هم میکردن 
فقط یه چیزی رو میدونم همکلاسی های بسیار باهوشی و جدای از باهوشی تلاشگری هم داشتم اما به خاطر جو بدی که ساخته بودن همه مجددا تکرار میکنم همه از درس و هر چه محیط آموزشیه زده شده بودن

----------


## arminss

> k
> نه هماهنگ کردم قبل ثبت نام.در کل بیشتر مدارس اگه درست خوب باشه و به مدیر و معاون بی احترامی نکنی زیاد گیر نمیدن


من از اول تابستون صحبت کردم ولی نشد، حقیقت منم کاری با مدیر و معاون ندارم و درسم هم خوبه ولی گیر میدن بخاطر مدرسه نرفتن 
موفق باشید

----------


## arminss

> با برنامه ریزی صحیح هم به درس برسید هم به مَد ~


خب شما به من بگید چیکار کنم ؟

----------


## Fawzi

> خب شما به من بگید چیکار کنم ؟


یا قید مد رو بزن  :Yahoo (21): 
یا واسه خودت مشخص کن در ساعاتی که خبری از درس و کلاس نیس ، واسه کنکورت بخونی .. 

مشکل دیگه ای هم هس؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## arminss

> یا قید مد رو بزن 
> یا واسه خودت مشخص کن در ساعاتی که خبری از درس و کلاس نیس ، واسه کنکورت بخونی .. 
> 
> مشکل دیگه ای هم هس؟


نه مرسی

----------

